
Show HN: N-Weave.com – Share your travel plans with friends - mledunne
http://www.n-weave.com
======
mledunne
I've been working on n-Weave as a side project and been using it with my
friends for about a year now. It makes it so much easier to catch up with
friends when I'm traveling. It puts all of our overlapping travel dates in one
place and also tells me which of my friends live where I'm visiting. Would
love some honest feedback from people who aren't my best friends or my mother
- always looking for ways to improve!

